# Honda Odyssey 2005 - 2010 + Hitch Bike Rack



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,
I've been researching hitches and bike racks for the last week and just when I thought I narrow it down, I begin to have some doubts that the Thule 916 will not be able to fold up because there isn't enough clearance.

I was planning on buying a Hidden Hitch Class 3 plus a Thule 916 and from the diagrams/specs sheet of the hidden hitch, the Thule 916 will work and install, but when folded up, it might hit the bumper of my minivan.

Anyone here have a 05-10 Odyssey w/ a Thule 916, Yakima Holdup 2? Are you able to fold up the bike rack WITHOUT hitting the bumper of the minivan? If yes, what hitch do you have installed?

I thought about adding an extension to the hitch receiver, but was afraid it might weaken the overall support and add more wobbly effect because of the added extension. Anyone experience w/ a hitch extension also?

Thanks!


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

We use a Thule T2 with a receiver that was installed at UHaul. No problems at all.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> Hi,
> I've been researching hitches and bike racks for the last week and just when I thought I narrow it down, I begin to have some doubts that the Thule 916 will not be able to fold up because there isn't enough clearance.
> 
> I was planning on buying a Hidden Hitch Class 3 plus a Thule 916 and from the diagrams/specs sheet of the hidden hitch, the Thule 916 will work and install, but when folded up, it might hit the bumper of my minivan.
> ...


jason sent you an email from our shop...it is our belief that there is not going to be any interference - by now we would have heard of issues like this and have not heard of any.

i'd add that the Kuat NV doesn't have a molded wheeltray so it definitely won't be a problem.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks BikinCo and Scott & Jason! I saw the email today. I would go w/ a roof rack, but I do a lot of parking in garages and drive-thrus and hate not being able to pull right in.

As for the Kuat NV, I read a review that says that each of the locks on the Kuat NV has its own key. I believe there are 3 locks and you get three different key. Could you confirm if this is still the case and how many spares can I order? Having 3 different keys and knowing me, I will probably end up losing one. 

Is the chain/cable replaceable in the event they are cut? Lastly, how good are the locks and security chain/wire that comes with the Kuat NV? It looks like a 1/4" wire or smaller.

I was going for the Thule because it was cheaper and I can buy 3rd party locks and chains for it. I'm just afraid if someone cuts it and the chain/wire is not replaceable on the Kuat NV, I'm screw.

Just narrowing down my bikes choices for the wife and I before I take the plunge into buying everything I need.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I used a T2 with 4 bikes and no problem.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

BikinCO said:


> We use a Thule T2 with a receiver that was installed at UHaul. No problems at all.


Could you tell me which year of the Odyssey you have? I think the 07-08 was done a little differently and that's why they have a different installtion video for these two years.

Thanks!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> Could you tell me which year of the Odyssey you have? I think the 07-08 was done a little differently and that's why they have a different installtion video for these two years.
> 
> Thanks!


I used a 4 bike T2 on our 2008. We had a 2" hitch put on by Honda.

Ive used a drop/extension on my Jeep with no problems.









I used this exact setup on my Jeep and my Honda. I dont have any pics on the Honda.









Ive used just extension too.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*No Problem*

We had a 2007 Ody with a Reese Hitch and a Thule T2.....no problem with rack hitting bumper when folded up.


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> Could you tell me which year of the Odyssey you have? I think the 07-08 was done a little differently and that's why they have a different installtion video for these two years.
> 
> Thanks!


2007 EX-L.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've been looking for a Odyssey w/ a hitch for this last week to take a quick peak(yeah, hopefully they don't shoot me for thinking I'm trying to do something to their car  ), and no luck.

More than likely, I'm going to take the plunge on the Hidden Hitch tonight and install that first once it comes in, take a measurement after it's install, and compare it to Thule T2 diagram to make sure it's clear when folded.


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

From what I have seen I dont think you will have any problems but I will say I would not hesitate to cut an inch or so off the top of the front tire trays if needed. They are a little taller than absolutely necessary IMO. 

kntr: I have the same gear as you, Sportworks T2 and Thule extension that I modded into 3rd and 4th bike add ons. I am going to paint my Thule load bars black soon so it all matches though


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

My Hidden Hitch Class 3 hitch should arrive this Friday. Hopefully UPS deliver as promise. I hate UPS. They always hold my package whenever it arrives ahead of schedule. Anyways, once I get it, I'll take some measurement before and after the install in case anyway else needs the info.

The measurements w/ the hitch install will help determine which hitch I can and should buy. Hopefully, I can still get the Thule 916 since I like the adjustable feature and I can buy my own locks and chains to tie down the 916 once I remove the bikes from the rack to prevent theft somewhat.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

og1 said:


> From what I have seen I dont think you will have any problems but I will say I would not hesitate to cut an inch or so off the top of the front tire trays if needed. They are a little taller than absolutely necessary IMO.
> 
> kntr: I have the same gear as you, Sportworks T2 and Thule extension that I modded into 3rd and 4th bike add ons. I am going to paint my Thule load bars black soon so it all matches though


What did you have to mod? Mine fit.


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

I made a 2 piece backbone for the extension so I can just add a 3rd bike or 3rd and 4th. Like the old sportworks extensions.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

og1 said:


> I made a 2 piece backbone for the extension so I can just add a 3rd bike or 3rd and 4th. Like the old sportworks extensions.


Can you post some pics?


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

I will next time i'm near it. its in storage at the moment.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

I got the hitch last night and spent this morning installing it. Here's the measurement.

There are two holes on my hitch. The bigger hole is approximately 3/4" in diameter and the smaller hole is approximately 1/2" in diameter. I believe the 3/4" hole is used for the hitch pin and the 1/2" hole is use as an anti-wobbling pinhole. Could someone who has a hitch bike rack confirm the size of their hitch pin diameter please?








The distance, shown in RED, from the 3/4" hole to the edge of my car/car's bumper is approximately 6.5".









The distance, shown in RED, from the lowest part of the hitch to the ground is approximately 10". Is this too low? I'm afraid when going down the driveway, I might hit the hitch and possibly damage it and/or the car.









Lastly, the screws that came with my hitches. You'll notice the washer are concave a little and have some little small risers(what I refer to them as). The way I installed the washer is based on the bolt that is on the right hand side. I also added blue locktite to each bolt for added security from vibrations.

Base upon this information, I don't think the Thule 916 T2 will be able to fold up because of the 4.5" distance. Could those who have a Odyssey measure the distance from the 3/4" hole to the farthest point of your car and tell me if your distance is around 6.5" also?
I'll need to look into the Yakima and Kuat now.

BTW, it's a pain install the hitch by yourself when it weighs 40lbs. Get a friend/family member to help out. 

NOTE: For those that don't know, Hidden Hitch and Draw-Tite are the same company and the hitch are identical except for a sticker for a different name.  Just check out their website...layout is identical and so is the Fit Guide.


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

you could drill out the 1/2" hole to 11/16" (for 5/8" pin) and you will gain another inch or so. and yes you installed the washers correctly.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

og1 said:


> you could drill out the 1/2" hole to 11/16" (for 5/8" pin) and you will gain another inch or so. and yes you installed the washers correctly.


Yeah, drilling a hole to make the smaller hole bigger isn't an option. Some, if not all, of the bike hitch racks comes with an anti-sway pin hole and the smaller hole is used for that purpose. If I use the smaller hole as the hitch pin hole, then I won't have an anti-sway pin hole anymore.

I though I saw a review someone that shows the length from the hitch pin hole to the bumper once it's folded up, but I can't seem to find that link anywhere.

Anyone remember the link for the reviews on the bike plattform that shows the distance the bike rack is from the bumper once it's folded up?

Thanks!


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

The new t2 doesn't have the additional anti wobble bolt. My old sportworks does though.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Consider "1up USA Quik-Rack". I run it on my Odyssey, and it is not only easy to fold, it is very easy to take off, so you do not have to ride with it on all the time. Under a minute to put it on, and put bikes on.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I ran a stock Honda hitch and it was a little higher. If you are worried about the rack hitting the ground you could get a drop hitch extension and flip it over.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

kntr said:


> I ran a stock Honda hitch and it was a little higher. If you are worried about the rack hitting the ground you could get a drop hitch extension and flip it over.


With an extension or not, it doesn't matter because the hitch receiver will still be the lowest point and will hit the sidewalk/concrete/driveway if it's too steep.

I rolled off my driveway that's looks like your everyday driveway and the hitch receiver is about 4" off the ground only.

Also, the Honda's OEM hitch is a lot nicer given that it's more hidden and probably does stick out more than the Hidden Hitch I've installed.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Curmy said:


> Consider "1up USA Quik-Rack". I run it on my Odyssey, and it is not only easy to fold, it is very easy to take off, so you do not have to ride with it on all the time. Under a minute to put it on, and put bikes on.


I just looked at the 1up USA rack and it cost $299 just for 1 bike rack and additional $199 for another bike add on.

That's almost $500 just for 2 bike rack....more than the Kuat NV!!!

The 1up is great that it's lightweight and small, but ouch....I rather stick w/ a big brand name with added features that cost less.

If the 1up was under the cost of a Thule T2 or Yakima Holdup for a 2 bike holder, I may consider it, but not when it cost more.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> The 1up is great that it's lightweight and small, but ouch....I rather stick w/ a big brand name with added features that cost less.
> 
> If the 1up was under the cost of a Thule T2 or Yakima Holdup for a 2 bike holder, I may consider it, but not when it cost more.


Well, if you do not mind your rack constantly being in the way even when you do not use it, you certainly do not need to pay extra for a better design. I did mind that, and already forgot about the extra money spent. Completely worth it for me. And because of the ease of installation, it is feasible to share it between multiple vehicles, which saves on a need to have multiple racks.

Just mentioning my experience, as that is not a well known brand. Now, if only they make up that rooftop compatible module that they are promising me since June, that would be an even better deal.

Thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=602461


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

kntr said:


> Can you post some pics?


sorry to resurrect this thread but I said I would put up these pics.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

og1 said:


> sorry to resurrect this thread but I said I would put up these pics.


I get it now. You just made an extension to carry more bikes rather than buying the 2 bike add on.


----------



## og1 (Mar 3, 2008)

kntr said:


> I get it now. You just made an extension to carry more bikes rather than buying the 2 bike add on.


sort of. i bought a 2 bike add on, just modified it to be a 3rd bike only add on or 3rd and 4th bike add on.


----------

